# Hunger Mythos, the lolcow



## HG 400 (Jul 13, 2014)

Some of you know Hunger Mythos. Some of you like Hunger Mythos. But I'm here today to let you all know the terrible terrible truth. Hunger mythos is a dang dirty pervert. A little digging and I found all her autistic lolcow hobbies.






Larping...





Cosplay...

The amount of tardraging she's done when you call her out on this is pretty amazing.









She's also got a presence on fetish sites, where she's into some pretty sick stuff...






And finally, I lovequested her and convinced her to post her very own Julay video.




CORGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 13, 2014)

This is compelling evidence.


----------



## Null (Jul 13, 2014)

I found this pedigree in the the remains of her burned down doghouse.


----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Some of you know Hunger Mythos. Some of you like Hunger Mythos. But I'm here today to let you all know the terrible terrible truth. Hunger mythos is a dang dirty pervert. A little digging and I found all her autistic lolcow hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that in the LARP I see? How degrading! And that Julay video of hers, someone think of the children!


----------



## applecat (Jul 13, 2014)

*EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD IS FALSE AND UNTRUE*

Hunger Mythos is NOT a lolcow, she is a lol*corgi*.


----------



## exball (Jul 13, 2014)

So much about Dormie is explained.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jul 13, 2014)

applecat said:


> *EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD IS FALSE AND UNTRUE*
> 
> Hunger Mythos is NOT a lolcow, she is a lol*corgi*.


I read that as lolicorgi.


----------



## applecat (Jul 13, 2014)

Ronald Raygun said:


> I read that as lolicorgi.



She is also that.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

You damn dirty JERKS will not get a Red Cent from me! I will not Stand for this False Accusations slandering MY good name! How dare you drag my name through the blood, mud, and dirt just to get a laugh! What foolish ruse is this?! I will NOT stand for this! I will bring everything in my power; FBI and CIA. They WILL take down this site ASAP!

Stay safe and have a good day,
Hunger

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 13, 2014)

A moment ago - Unbovvered:
Next post's fursona is Judge Holden


 A moment ago - Hunger Mythos:


----------



## Protoman (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys, let's go dig up the remains of her dead pet human. It will be foar t3h bezt lulz evar.


----------



## RV 229 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> You damn dirty JERKS will not get a Red Cent from me! I will not Stand for this False Accusations slandering MY good name! How dare you drag my name through the blood, mud, and dirt just to get a laugh! What foolish ruse is this?! I will NOT stand for this! I will bring everything in my power; FBI and CIA. They WILL take down this site ASAP!
> 
> Stay safe and have a good day,
> Hunger
> ...


"Just rewatched your DVD with a friend. She agrees with me that you are a sweetheart and it made me really miss you. I wished you lived close so I could introduce you to her-she's already got a corgi, but she would make a great friend to you. I got to thinking when you and I first met and I pulled out my folder of all the things you've sent or given me over the years- your dog hair, dug up gardens, surprises under the rug. It all just serves to illustrate what a remarkable injustice these people have done to you through the years. I don't care what anyone says, *you do not deserve an ounce of hate*. You're an incredible corgi with incredible creativity and talent, and I hope that your ability to create has not dimmed too much. I wish more people knew the real you instead of this strange monster the internet thinks you are. But I suppose that's how it is with celebrities of all kinds- people think they know them, but they never really do. I love you, and consider you one of my dearest friends and one of my most favorite people in the world. Stay strong, HungerMythos. You have more allies than you think."


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 13, 2014)

Ya'll are playing with fire here.

I'd like to go on record stating that I had nothing to do with this at all, that when then the Corgi's come in the night for ya'll they will pass over my house.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cyan said:


> "Just rewatched your DVD with a friend. She agrees with me that you are a sweetheart and it made me really miss you. I wished you lived close so I could introduce you to her-she's already got a corgi, but she would make a great friend to you. I got to thinking when you and I first met and I pulled out my folder of all the things you've sent or given me over the years- your dog hair, dug up gardens, surprises under the rug. It all just serves to illustrate what a remarkable injustice these people have done to you through the years. I don't care what anyone says, *you do not deserve an ounce of hate*. You're an incredible corgi with incredible creativity and talent, and I hope that your ability to create has not dimmed too much. I wish more people knew the real you instead of this strange monster the internet thinks you are. But I suppose that's how it is with celebrities of all kinds- people think they know them, but they never really do. I love you, and consider you one of my dearest friends and one of my most favorite people in the world. Stay strong, HungerMythos. You have more allies than you think."


All that is being taken under great consideration. Thank you.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jul 13, 2014)

Hunger Mythos is worse than Hitler and is a disgusting deviant.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 13, 2014)

Time to start a boyfriend saga


----------



## applecat (Jul 13, 2014)

I made a fake sweetheart profile with this picture one time to get Mythos to draw more Corgichu pages. Shit was so cat$!


----------



## Watcher (Jul 13, 2014)

Mythos wishes the trolls would stop calling






It's hard to answer the dang dirty phone


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

applecat said:


> I made a fake sweetheart profile with this picture one time to get Mythos to draw more Corgichu pages. Shit was so cat$!


You Dang Dirty troll! How DARE you play with my heart and cause me a great amount of stress. Do you understand the heartbreak you've caused me over the past Several months? I can not believe that you dragged me along only to Laugh at the Pain the trolls have caused me. My heart levels have been shattered. I'm emotionally dead. (*:*_(


----------



## A-Stump (Jul 13, 2014)

I am shocked and appalled. Also why does Mythos have a wiener in the cosplay pic? Add sex changes to the list.


----------



## Dee (Jul 13, 2014)

Mythos cares deeply about her friends. She is a beautiful and misunderstood soul and this is slander.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dee said:


> She is a beautiful and misunderstood soul and this is slander.



No, she's a legit disgusting pervert.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jul 13, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> No, she's a legit disgusting pervert.


I guess Mythos really is Nick Bate's sister! It's not just the accent after all.


----------



## applecat (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice , MYTHOS!


----------



## Dee (Jul 13, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> No, she's a legit disgusting pervert.


That sign is clearly not even her own handwritten words. Nice try twoll.


----------



## Male (Jul 13, 2014)

she's a white knighting creep that hates children named after food who eats dropped food and despises poor dehydrated people moaning for water, she also hates the sound of birds chirping, mexican music playing, and anything related to the color orange. She also laughs at animals being trapped in garbage cans claiming that they are indeed trash


EDIT:

screw dormie too


----------



## Stalin (Jul 13, 2014)

Male cannot be trusted-he's a shloop loop.

Hunger is the best.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 13, 2014)

i heard she stabbed another kid dog with a red pen

and she hates her pants


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

You dang dirty trolling stupids and pizza grillas! At least my galpal Dee senpai and joyboy Stalin senpai got my back like the True and Honest friends they are!


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 13, 2014)

A challenger appears. Ladies and Gentlemen, meet the TRUE and HONEST Liquid Mythos.


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 13, 2014)

Like, she thinks she's Japanese!


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (Jul 13, 2014)

GOD I HATE HUNGER MYTHOS. SHE GIVES OTHER CORGIS A BAD NAME. NOT ALL CORGIS ARE SICK DISGUSTING FREAKS LIKE HER GOSH.


----------



## applecat (Jul 13, 2014)

Remember that time she ran over poor Michael Schnauzer in his own parking lot? And she wasn't even sorry!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 13, 2014)

THOSE JERKOPS


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 13, 2014)

Just found this on her computer:






Total pedophile.


----------



## Male (Jul 13, 2014)

Is this what you want, you can't stand having StarFox touch me, so you wanna touch me don't you...


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 14, 2014)

Look at that slut!






Skank!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am not a Pedofork, you Dorks. Nor have I ever run over that chowchow Michael Schnauzer, despite him un-righteously banning me from the Petco down the street, across from the Dog Bar. All of these are LIES LIES LIES LIES!


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 14, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS

This picture is believed to show the FINAL MOMENTS of Hunger's former dog friend who is believed to have died in an "accident".


Spoiler: WARNING: GRAPHIC









Look at the fear in its eyes as Hunger "BOOOOOO-EEEE" Mythos looms over her victim.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like she's been shooping all her pics. This is her before photoshop.


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 14, 2014)

A moment ago - Dormiebasne: 
@ *Hunger Mythos*, i still love you


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 14, 2014)

*EW DORMIE GROSS!!!!! *


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 14, 2014)

1 minute ago - Hunger Mythos: 
@*Dormiebasne*, I love you too, son




INCEST!


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

mythos is banned
The final deed is done


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (Jul 14, 2014)

I say we hire a tranny to dig up her bones, wrap her up on a carpet and throw her off a bridge while screaming "CORGIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY"


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

Judge Willow Giovanna said:


> I say we hire a tranny to dig up her bones, wrap her up on a carpet and throw her off a bridge while screaming "CORGIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY"


drop her in a pool of citrus juice while wearing Nick Cage masks


----------



## Watcher (Jul 14, 2014)

Dig up Mythos

Her doghouse must've weighed a TON


----------



## Not There (Jul 14, 2014)

She's flipping out in chat!  I've got it on video!


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 14, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Dig up Mythos
> 
> Her doghouse must've weighed a TON



It's a dog village not a dog house.

BTW I'm still laughing from this


----------



## Carbuncle (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh my god, I can't believe I actually liked Hunger Mythos. I am so embarrassed!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

This entire thread is Rude, Crude, and uncalled for. I cannot handle the STRESS it causes me. It makes it hard for me to work on my comic, which was inspired by my idol Jenffer's Show.

The Original Hunger's Show:


Spoiler











Thanks to you, Trolls, I am no longer inspired to continue the epic tale of Hunger and her magical journey.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow, Hunger Mythos sure is bad at life, worse than hitler, lol. *blatantly tries to divert attention away from self*


----------



## Watcher (Jul 14, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Wow, Hunger Mythos sure is bad at life, worse than hitler, lol. *blatantly tries to divert attention away from self*




What Saddam did in the gulf is potatoes compared to what Hunger has done


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


>


I am NOT a Hunt-Log!


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> This entire thread is Rude, Crude, and uncalled for. I cannot handle the STRESS it causes me. It makes it hard for me to work on my comic, which was inspired by my idol Jenffer's Show.
> 
> The Original Hunger's Show:
> 
> ...


MY LITTLE SISTER JUST HUNG HERSELF OVER THIS NEWS

I'LL HAVE MY REVENGE.
Ok, which one of you is her sweetheart? I gotta fly to wherever you are.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jul 14, 2014)

I have recently found this disgusting image of Hunger Mythos.


Spoiler










This all but confirms that Hunger is in fact, a diaperfur.

Depravity.


----------



## Lil (Jul 14, 2014)

Raise your hand if you ever felt personally victimized by Hunger Mythos.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 14, 2014)

Lil said:


> Raise your hand if you ever felt personally victimized by Hunger Mythos.







*raises hand*


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos is the WORST corgi. She is the corgi idiot, she is the corgi smell.


----------



## applecat (Jul 14, 2014)

Lil said:


> Raise your hand if you ever felt personally victimized by Hunger Mythos.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jul 14, 2014)

Lil said:


> Raise your hand if you ever felt personally victimized by Hunger Mythos.


Once she bullied me so bad I cried for a whole week.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 14, 2014)

We all know what to do fellas


----------



## applecat (Jul 14, 2014)

She tries to pass herself off as a corgi, but we all know that Mythos is nothing but a BULLY!


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 14, 2014)

Here is Hunger winning the Honor Roll from some azns.


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

excuse me I hope you all haven't forgotten that one drawing she made for that one person I will not name


Spoiler: gross


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Actual photographic evidence of Hunger Mythos leading a dangerous gang of bullies:


----------



## Ariel (Jul 14, 2014)

I heard that she pooped on the footpath last week.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 14, 2014)

Mythos is just a bully
SHE IS WEAK AS WATER


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> We all know what to do fellas


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>


omg i can't believe she really did it  what a lolcorg


----------



## spaps (Jul 14, 2014)

I refuse to believe this horrid slander. Hunger Mythos could never do any form of wrong. Stop lying, you jerks.


----------



## theshak (Jul 14, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>


----------



## The Knife (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger in her brief stint as an escort, using the alias "Carlos Corgster":


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

ew dirty crapped pennies
I bet she didn't even feel a thing
I bet she drove on the way back with a seat smelling like crapped pennies


----------



## Ariel (Jul 14, 2014)

Mythos has replaced Chris as grand immortal lolcow.


----------



## theshak (Jul 14, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> Mythos has replaced Chris as grand immortal lolcow.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

OK. You damn Trolls keep calling my house and yelling "CORGAY" over and over again. One damned Troll even had the JERKOPs come to my house for whatever reason. You're all out of control and need to get a LIFE.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 14, 2014)

DIRTY CRAPPED BACKYARD


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> OK. You damn Trolls keep calling my house and yelling "CORGAY" over and over again. One damned Troll even had the JERKOPs come to my house for whatever reason. You're all out of control and need to get a LIFE.


I'm batman


----------



## spaps (Jul 14, 2014)

What the hell? There's dog shit in the living room, but there's no dog here.

I take back what I said. Clearly Hunger Mythos did this, as there's no one else to blame.


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> You're all out of control and need to get a LIFE.



*Respect one another and be civil.* We're all friends here. Be nice.


----------



## The Knife (Jul 14, 2014)

lol, just send this trio of lovely ladies to Hunger's house.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

She's eaten so many pennies, they need to rename her to DOLLARS2009


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> She's eaten so many pennies, they need to rename her to DOLLARS2009


If she reads that
Would she just shit?
Discuss


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 14, 2014)

The Knife said:


> lol, just send this trio of lovely ladies to Hunger's house.


When they showed up I heard she got scared and hid under a stuffed animal


Spoiler


----------



## spaps (Jul 14, 2014)

Male said:


> If she reads that
> Would she just shit?
> Discuss


Yes. Then she'd shit again.
Because that's what dogs do.
They shit all over the lawn.


----------



## Not There (Jul 14, 2014)

What if Hunger Mythos lactated?  Applecat _agrees_ it would not be skim.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

This entire thread is making have a moment of feeling freaked out so I have to look away.


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

spaps said:


> Yes. Then she'd shit again.
> Because that's what dogs do.
> They shit all over the lawn.


She is shitting me out of lawn and yard


----------



## Ariel (Jul 14, 2014)

Mythos why did you eat the things my cat left in her litter tray?


----------



## Not There (Jul 14, 2014)

She likes BREAST!  BREAST!  Not MILK BONES!  Get it through your damn, dirty skulls!



Spoiler: Spoiler











Mythos is CORGI, dammit, NOT A BULLY!


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

What happens when mythos sheds, where does it all go and is there any way I can buy them?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

I got word that if I spam enough images on this Site that it'll overload and Shut Down. Is this True? Because I will continue to Shove The True Facts From My Heart and Soul Down Your Throats, only until you take this WHOLE SITE Down For Good.


----------



## spaps (Jul 14, 2014)

ACTUAL FOOTAGE OF HUNGER BEING A TERRIBLE PERSON


Spoiler: WARNING: ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING


----------



## Carbuncle (Jul 14, 2014)

I found a picture of her mom


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger crashing into Slumber.


----------



## The Knife (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger attempts to join the trolling forums with a clever disguise.


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos: Id love to get beaten up by you..
  Hunger Mythos: and be your toilet


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 14, 2014)

I heard she cried like a baby when she didn't get an award at her obedience school graduation.


----------



## c-no (Jul 14, 2014)

applecat said:


> She is also that.


A lolicorgi!? Oh my, that could confirm Hunger as a weeaboo now!!!! Oh the horror, what else is there?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

I cannot believe all of your are doxing me. What have I done to deserve this? Why are you all labeling me as all these slanderous lies?


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I cannot believe all of your are doxing me. What have I done to deserve this? Why are you all labeling me as all these slanderous lies?


It's common knowledge that u live on enchilada street >_<


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> It's common knowledge that u live on enchilada street >_<


Now everyone knows where I live! Thanks a lot, collag furry. >_<


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

Mythos attends a collag for furries, its on Tendertail st


----------



## deeman (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I cannot believe all of your are doxing me. What have I done to deserve this? Why are you all labeling me as all these slanderous lies?


Only real dogs are using eye-patch while on the sea! You, madame, is a fake!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

deeman said:


> Only real dogs are using eye-patch while on the sea! You, madame, is a fake!


This eyepatch is True and Honest!


----------



## deeman (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> This eyepatch is True and Honest!


Might be so, i see nothing wrong with the ol' patchy, it's the one wearing it who i have suspicions about... *picks up his long forgotten magnifier and tries to look ambitious*


----------



## Male (Jul 14, 2014)

Mythos is so mean, I blarted and friendzoned has happened again
 Sigh


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

Male said:


> Mythos is so mean, I blarted and friendzoned has happened again
> Sigh


Sorry, I'm only into the sleazy and seedy type.


----------



## Not There (Jul 14, 2014)

@Hunger Mythos: GUUUUUURL

I got some books here, bby.  You like The Dar---DON'T EAT THE DAMN BOOK MYTHOS JESUS


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not There said:


> @Hunger Mythos: GUUUUUURL
> 
> I got some books here, bby.  You like The Dar---DON'T EAT THE DAMN BOOK MYTHOS JESUS


I would never eat a book!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 14, 2014)

*actual footage from her special ed mainstream class*


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 14, 2014)

This just got leaked:


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 14, 2014)

Ronald Raygun said:


> I read that as lolicorgi.


Of course _you_ did.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> It's common knowledge that u live on enchilada street >_<


 HUNTER IS RACIST HUNTER IS RACIST HUNTER IS RACIST HUNTER IS RACIST >_<


----------



## ON 190 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I cannot believe all of your are doxing me. What have I done to deserve this? Why are you all labeling me as all these slanderous lies?


Because you've been asking for it this whole time.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2014)

leaked footage of actual trolling of mythos


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 14, 2014)

Now Hunger is saying she's my illegitimate child. What do you think?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 14, 2014)

ayyy lmao


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2014)

she ruined the lawn


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 14, 2014)

dog


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 14, 2014)

Ew Hunger you pedocorgi


----------



## Connor Bible (Jul 14, 2014)

Bestiality? Fuck me.

I mean, say what you will about the tenants of National Socialism, guys. At least it's an ethos.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2014)

hunger when she was younger and a bully


----------



## Blueberry (Jul 14, 2014)

Is the clown shirt a universal symbol for being a exceptional individual?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

*I WANT EVERYTHING ABOUT ME OFF! THE! INTERNET!*
I'll send in detectives! I'll send in police! I'll send in EVERYTHING IN MY* POWER!*
So yeah, please, get everything off the Internet...
*NowNOWNOWNOWNOWNOWWWWWW!
*


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 14, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> *WANT EVERYTHING ABOUT ME OFF! THE! INTERNET!*
> I'll send in detectives! I'll send in police! I'll send in EVERYTHING IN MY* POWER!*
> So yeah, please, get everything off the Internet...
> *NowNOWNOWNOWNOWNOWWWWWW!*



Shut that goddamn thing off!  I don't care what you do, you get those corgi posts off the internet!  You put em up there, now you get them off there.

*GO WORK ON IT!!!!*


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay. That's it. You've forced my hand. This damned Trolling Site has got to go. Me and my pals will take this Site down. As proof here is  a hand drawn pictures from my comic:


Spoiler










Please note: I have misplaced my Crayola Markers but have substituted that with Crayola Pencils.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2014)

guys, new trolling plan: call mythos up and yell "corgayyyy"


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (Jul 14, 2014)

The dog in the pickle suit tricked Hunger Mythos again.


Spoiler: Master Troll


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 14, 2014)

@Hunger Mythos, I see you've become pregnant (from some niggo obv) and now you're doing preggo pr0n.


----------



## Sammy (Jul 14, 2014)

tobacky_vapor said:


> Shut that goddamn thing off!  I don't care what you do, you get those corgi posts off the internet!  You put em up there, now you get them off there.
> 
> *GO WORK ON IT!!!!*



Get away from the Internet. I'm cutting it down, right now.


----------



## cheersensei (Jul 14, 2014)

And here she is, preparing to bathe herself with other animals and her own jizz. You think she would prefer to use Oil of Olay brand bar soap to remove her filth. Hell, even AXE would be a slight improvement.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (Jul 14, 2014)

I heard that Hunger Mythos was tricked by Clyde Ca$h to run over her favourite chew toy for 9001 Scooby Snax. She didn't even get the Scooby Snax.



Spoiler: Clyde Ca$h


----------



## applecat (Jul 14, 2014)

I just can't get over how much McDonald's she eats.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 14, 2014)

Carbuncle said:


> I found a picture of her mom


Who's also a hoarder.





Look at that Snorgi.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 14, 2014)

How dare you drag my mother into these slanders! How DARE you! She and my father are ANGRY with me because of your stupid trolling!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 14, 2014)

moar cosplay


----------



## cheersensei (Jul 14, 2014)

Here she is, hovering over this poor cat's shoulder. One wonders if she can try to contain her hormones enough to draw a picture of what the future could hold.


----------



## Carbuncle (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone anyone want to help make a wiki all about her crazy antics? It will be called the Corgki.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 14, 2014)

I heard she calls Minnesota Minnesuuuuuuuuuuuuta.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jul 14, 2014)

Apparently Mythos speaks with a Yooper accent!


----------



## Male (Jul 15, 2014)

Hunger mythos is fat and I would not pet her


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

I do NOT have a yooper accent. (*:*_(


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like Mythos and some of her tumblr friends took a trip to DashConCorgiCon!







I heard she paid $17,000 for it.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 15, 2014)

Trying to fake a serious condition so she can get more


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 15, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> Trying to fake a serious condition so she can get more



Biggest scam artist since that cripple in the '30s who got enough pity votes to live in a big white house rent-free for over a decade.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 15, 2014)

aaay lmao


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 15, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> Trying to fake a serious condition so she can get more


I heard all that tugboat just goes to McKibbles.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 15, 2014)

No  but I really wanna lock Hunger Mythos in a gas chamber and watch her die slowly and painfully.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 15, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> No  but I really wanna lock Hunger Mythos in a gas chamber and watch her die slowly and painfully.


ANIMAL ABUSE! SOMEBODY CALL POLICE!


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 15, 2014)

But I *said* no a-log.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 15, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> But I *said* no a-log.


This is true, as long as no A-Log was intended, no A-Log was done.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 15, 2014)

By the time-honored precedent of 'no homo,' no action may be taken against him. If A-Logging and homosexual intent all started counting, society as we know it would collapse.


----------



## StallChaser (Jul 15, 2014)

cheersensei said:


> Here she is, hovering over this poor cat's shoulder. One wonders if she can try to contain her hormones enough to draw a picture of what the future could hold.


How will Hunger respond when she finds out the cats only ever had anything to do with her at all in high school because they felt sorry for her?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 15, 2014)

aaay lmao


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ya'll are nothing but gawd dang cyberbullies.



StallChaser said:


> How will Hunger respond when she finds out the cats only ever had anything to do with her at all in high school because they felt sorry for her?


You take that BACK! The cats were and are True friend of mine. Just because Dave Husslebussle refused to dance with me Doesn't mean that they are NOT my friend!


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 15, 2014)

I heard tiffany corgin went to prom with a bully


----------



## The Joker (Jul 15, 2014)

I founf some pics of her at a furry con.


----------



## telegramsamo (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Dee (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is Mythos on her way to a Charity event for in-need Corgis, clearly an upstanding citizen.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 15, 2014)

I cannot believe this. That troll @CatParty who has been calling MY house at 3am almost daily had the nerve to stalk me?! What gives! I just cannot believe this!


----------



## Blueberry (Jul 15, 2014)

All Hunger Mythos does is




Piddle with Lego and




Play vidya.


GET A JOB


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 16, 2014)

Disgusting pig.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 16, 2014)

Dean Ween said:


> All Hunger Mythos does is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 16, 2014)

I wont stand for all this slander! Mythos is a TRUE and HONEST #$wagmaster and not an AUTISTIC FREAK you trolls make her out to be!


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jul 16, 2014)

Hunger Mythos is a cool corgi and a great friend, and she needs your support and guidance. Don't abandon her.


----------



## Zim (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys! If we milk OPHM too much too fast we'll never get any more Corgichu comics!


----------



## Bucharest (Jul 16, 2014)

_ Hunger is a lousy, jobless, no good weeaboo! Take that stuff off! You are not Japanese! God damn it, Hunger! YOU ARE WORSE THAN KITLER!



_


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 16, 2014)

Let's call Hunger and yell CORGAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Overcast (Jul 16, 2014)

This is the REAL Hunger Mythos! Everyone knows she can play the guitar!






That other Hunger Mythos is nothing but a damn dirty imposter!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 16, 2014)

Okay. You know what. If you Trolls keep doing this. This is what you're gonna get!


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 16, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Okay. You know what. If you Trolls keep doing this. This is what you're gonna get!


You clearly aren't that strong, your "Corgi Power/Strongdog" video shows you can't even get through a single dog-tunnel.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 16, 2014)

this is her posing with a cake before farting on it


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 16, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Okay. You know what. If you Trolls keep doing this. This is what you're gonna get!


You're going to eat our stuffed foxes? What's next, biting out hats off?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 16, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> Disgusting pig.


But I thought salad made her turn green?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 16, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> But I thought salad made her turn green?


It's her table manners. Very unqueenly behaviour.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 17, 2014)

Watch as she refuses to eat this banana:


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 17, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Watch as she refuses to eat this banana:


Excuse you. I very much like the banan. Thank you.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 17, 2014)

the sight of male cock---er spaniels make her pukey sick. I'm just gonna leave this sexy image here.


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 18, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Excuse you. I very much like the banan. Thank you.


You know, at first glance that kinda looked like a Klan outfit (if you squint, and are drunk....and on mobile)


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 18, 2014)

^ yes! I saw the klan outfit too!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am NOT a member of the KKK! I am not, not, NOT! 
As you can CLEARLY see I am but an innocent corgi.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 18, 2014)

Go suck a bag of ducks.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 18, 2014)

There she goes eating that unhealthy food again...


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Go suck a bag of ducks.


I prefer chicken. CHICKEN! Get it through your thick skull!


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I am NOT a member of the KKK! I am not, not, NOT!
> As you can CLEARLY see I am but an innocent corgi.


I heard Bobgi and Barbgi were prominent members, though.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I prefer chicken. CHICKEN! Get it through your thick skull!



You prefer dirty bent duck.


----------



## Glaive (Jul 18, 2014)

Dynastia is right, however Mythos wants nothing to do with slanderous pickle-ducks.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jul 18, 2014)

1 minute ago - Hunger Mythos:
 There's no stoppin' the troll train 
Proof that Hungry My-toes is mean and hurtful.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mythos is basically a marine now, tahaaaa. Sickness.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 18, 2014)

Sailor Corgtune from her comics:


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Mythos is basically a marine now, tahaaaa. Sickness.


Mm yeah, I even have my own website.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 18, 2014)

cocker spaniels are better than corgis. nuff said


----------



## Surtur (Jul 18, 2014)

A true and honest depiction of Mythos.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 18, 2014)

This is what happened when I bothered to call Mythos.


----------



## Male (Jul 18, 2014)

It's about not aboot.


----------



## Male (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope you people realize that googling hunger mythos leads to this thread now lol.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ignore ALL Google results!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 22, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Ignore ALL Google results!



CORGAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 23, 2014)

Clearly they are impostors because the real corgi wouldn't clean at all because her mom would get mad.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 24, 2014)

caught mythos with her real doll


----------



## Overcast (Jul 26, 2014)

I like how Hunger Mythos's fur patterns are constantly changing in these pics.

Why aren't you being TRUE and HONEST with us about your real fur pattern?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 28, 2014)

scorptatious said:


> I like how Hunger Mythos's fur patterns are constantly changing in these pics.
> 
> Why aren't you being TRUE and HONEST with us about your real fur pattern?


Well, I do have a picture of me and my heartsweet together. 



Spoiler: behold


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 28, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Well, I do have a picture of me and my heartsweet together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: behold


The corgi in the crab costume looks visibly  of you.
And speaking of which, aren't crab corgi's known to most likely be prostitutes?


----------



## Foulmouth (Jul 28, 2014)

This whole thread is a vile autistic LIE !
Hunger Mythos is a veritable saint and whatnot.
She is a sister of JAYSUS !
Shame on you all ! (Especially Dynastia, what a nasty man)


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 28, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> This whole thread is a vile autistic LIE !
> Hunger Mythos is a veritable saint and whatnot.
> She is a sister of JAYSUS !
> Shame on you all ! (Especially Dynastia, what a nasty man)


----------



## CatParty (Jul 28, 2014)

hunger's deviancy


Spoiler: shameful


----------



## Foulmouth (Jul 28, 2014)

Garmfield said:


>


 
Hi peppy


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 28, 2014)

CatParty said:


> hunger's deviancy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shameful


Rude. I am not bow legged nor am I a cardigan welsh corgi. Nice try, TROLL.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 31, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Rude. I am not bow legged nor am I a cardigan welsh corgi. Nice try, TROLL.



Hello, I'm Cat Cash.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 31, 2014)

I heard Russian Blue Spike got her to burn her doghouse down. That was going way too far if you ask me.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 4, 2014)

hunger caught in a compromising position with a neckbeard


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> hunger caught in a compromising position with a neckbeard


 
, Is that A-Stump ?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> , Is that A-Stump ?



i do not know if that is @A-Stump

this is when hunger and her accomplice bullied me and tried to storm applecat's and my castle


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> this is when hunger and her accomplice bullied me and tried to storm applecat's and my castle


I hear that other dog is posing as Vanessa Hudgens' dog online in order to scam Hunger out of a PSP.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> this is when hunger and her accomplice bullied me and tried to storm applecat's and my castle


That's what you pesky trolls get! You both have been dragging my GOOD name through the mud and dirt. I hope that the Jerkops catch you and throw ya'll in jail where you belong!


----------



## LostBear (Aug 4, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> This just got leaked:




I'm very upset you didn't tell me about this hobby of yours. We could have practiced together.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

LostBear said:


> I'm very upset you didn't tell me about this hobby of yours. We could have practiced together.


Get on my level, gurrl.


----------



## LostBear (Aug 5, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Get on my level, gurrl.








#trying


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

LostBear said:


> #trying


Come on, step it up!


----------



## LostBear (Aug 5, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Come on, step it up!







Directions unclear. Now stuck in tree. Please send help.


----------



## Surtur (Aug 6, 2014)

Not enough friendship bracelets.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 6, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Not enough friendship bracelets.


What did you say, beard?


----------



## LostBear (Aug 6, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Not enough friendship bracelets.


Can't believe I forgot the most important part. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Surtur (Aug 6, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> What did you say, beard?







Nothing....


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 6, 2014)

LostBear said:


> Can't believe I forgot the most important part. Thanks for reminding me.


This is what I think of your friendship bracelets.


----------



## LostBear (Aug 6, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> This is what I think of your friendship bracelets.


But I made these just for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  Look at all that friendship just for you.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 9, 2014)

Hunger Mythos is becoming a bully in this thread.

I guess that is not a big suprise.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

I am NOT a bully.
THIS is a bully


----------



## applecat (Aug 10, 2014)

Mythos stop posting selfies I am not buying them even if they're autographed


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

applecat said:


> Mythos stop posting selfies I am not buying them even if they're autographed


But you already did!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 10, 2014)

Everybody treat Hunger with respect. She's been going through a hard time and needs help.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Aug 10, 2014)

Male said:


> Hunger mythos is fat and I would not pet her



Ah you beat me to it.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 10, 2014)

_"The greater the power corgi, the more dangerous the abuse."_ - _Edmund Dorke_


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 11, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Everybody treat Hunger with respect. She's been going through a hard time and needs help.


Hi Dog!Anna.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Aug 11, 2014)

I heard that when Hungermythos was a pup, he used to eat all the crayons!

ALL THE CRAYONS!

THATS ALOT OF WAX!

LOL WHAT A WEIRDO!


----------



## CatParty (Aug 12, 2014)

hunger had a malfunction


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 12, 2014)

CatParty said:


> hunger had a malfunction



How lewd


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Aug 13, 2014)

CatParty said:


> hunger had a malfunction



dude, should you really be posting thoose kinds of nsfw images here?


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 13, 2014)

Rumor has it she is also inbred 


Spoiler


----------



## Dee (Aug 15, 2014)

If Hunger Mythos were such a LOLCOW as you all say would she have inspired me to draw this beautiful and touching portrait? Huh?




Cheeya I didn't think so bruh
Hunger is also an active and sporty Corgi as depicted in this true-to-life facts based Gif


----------



## applecat (Aug 15, 2014)

Woof. Can someone get Mythos to lay off the dog biscuits?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## John Titor (Aug 17, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> This is what I think of your friendship bracelets.


Keep in mind that it took several hours just to make the first tear.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 17, 2014)

At the mall with her latest attraction sign






And here's her monthly tugboat


----------



## Panda Poison (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Aug 23, 2014)

I see my advice to put Mythos on a diet has not been heeded.


----------



## Male (Sep 18, 2014)

UPDATE


1 minute ago - Hunger Mythos: 
@ *Male*, That jif is in me

MYTHOS EATS PEOPLE


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 18, 2014)

Male said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 1 minute ago - Hunger Mythos:
> ...


----------



## Dee (Sep 19, 2014)

No lolcow would be such a majestic being, as depicted below.



Spoiler


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 4, 2015)

Reminder that @Dollars2009 is a retard.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 5, 2015)

I fucking knew it


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 5, 2015)

This place is weird.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2015)

Where the hell did Queen Corg go?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 9, 2017)

This thread is still slanderous lies that what.


----------



## SP 199 (Jan 9, 2017)

I dunno some of the arguments have merit


----------

